# Should the next Animal Crossing game have autosave?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 25, 2016)

Every Animal Crossing game so far has required you to save your progress manually. So, should the next one keep this trend, or introduce an autosave feature like nearly every single modern game?

Autosave would eliminate issues such as somehow turning off the power whilst playing and losing hours of progress, but if it was forced, would prevent cheating.

I can't see any negatives for an optional autosave option, and few for a forced autosave, assuming it ran in the background and wasn't susceptible to corrupting data.

So, what do you think? Ramble away!


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 25, 2016)

I think that if we were to have autosave it would have to be optional. I get that if you want to play, but you know you're running out of battery, autosave might save your life. However, if it was forced, it would get really annoying. Like in Minecraft, the autosave doesn't care what you're doing at the time it will just stop you right then and there to take away two minutes of your life to something you might not even need. Autosave is never really needed. However, say you only have one black rose. What if you accidentally run through it and it dies? Autosave can be good and bad in this situation. If it had saved before you did it, then you may be able to reset and not lose as much as you would if you didn't autosave before. But, if you're about to reset and it autosaves, you've lost your rose forever. I could really argue both ways for this so I'm going to vote it being optional; but I'm leaning more towards no.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 25, 2016)

please GOD no forced autosave. i reset so often in this game, its like a part of my playing style, and i think they know that and wouldnt impose something that makes resetting impossible. id also worry autosaving would potentially lag a mostly lagless game. imagine youre trying to catch a bug and it autosaves and the bug gets away thanks to lag >>


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, my power ALWAYS runs out when I'm playing.
I feel like it would be so much easier.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

Optional autosave. It would still be okay for people who want to plot reset (which idk if that's really cheating) or do other reset-themed projects, but it would help stop losing data.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]optional autosave. i'm a dirty, filthy cheater (resetti has given me many a chiding) and i would HATE it if the game had autosave. _however,_ i know a lot of people would benefit from autosave. as long as you could turn it on and off, it would be a good feature.[/sub]


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, I'd love auto-save, but obviously some people wouldn't so optional would be best.


----------



## Koden (Jun 26, 2016)

As lots of other people have stated, optional would be nice


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 26, 2016)

It would be handy for many people, but for those like me who like to plot reset and all that jazz, I think we would strongly dislike it hehe


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 26, 2016)

Autosave as a veteran mode option.

Other options for Veteran Mode include:

No more tutorials on how to refurbish stuff/how money grows on trees and in r**ks/how to switch tools easily/how not to get the Gyroid face (seriously, that hasn't been done since the FIRST game!)/how to save/how to find ores
No more random chitchat on what your rumor is/who visited and what their rumor is/who dreamt of here and what THEIR rumor is/who lives in the town they used to live in and what *THEIR* rumor is
Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs being absent (seriously, who cares about them anymore?)
The TRUE island being back (and you can save there, too!)


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 26, 2016)

I would like autosave when I'm running around town doing stuff, but would hate to put that nice Mr Resetti out of a job so I say, NO AUTOSAVE.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

Nah, saving your progress manually is a good habit to have but an optional option would be nice too I suppose.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

It should, only because the cartridges fall out of my system easily and I bam, I lose all my progress I have made. If your battery runs out you can just save manually though.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 27, 2016)

Optional autosave sounds nice, but what's the reality of them actually giving you that option? I say no autosave whatsoever. It's not that hard to save the game manually. If you don't pay enough attention to your DS to see when you're low on battery, that's your own fault.


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

optional auto-save would be best. i've never run out of battery when playing, and i remember to save before i quit the game. that's probably just me though, and others could definitely benefit from a feature like that. i also need to reset sometimes if there's certain circumstances >w>


----------



## Dork (Jun 27, 2016)

I personally wouldn't want autosave but i do think it should be an option!

I remember the first time i played acnl, i forgot to after 3 hours of gameplay catching fish and bugs and other various things. 

It was so disappointing


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 27, 2016)

*Resetti, Resetti, Resetti!*



dudeabides said:


> I would like autosave when I'm running around town doing stuff, but would hate to put that nice Mr Resetti out of a job so I say, NO AUTOSAVE.



I say Resetti's already been put out of a job in New Leaf. We need the old Resetti back, the one that would exclaim "punk"!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

Autosave would be nice it should be forced. When I play the game my 3ds dies and would need to start all over again on what I was work9ing on.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 6, 2016)

I think it should be optional.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

No, simply for one character- Resetti! How are you going to have him if it saves for you???


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Sometimes I think I'd love that like other games but we do so many things like resetting and cycling that it would sabotage so it's great having the option to save or not.


----------



## spamurai (Jul 19, 2016)

I kinda think auto-save would be a good feature, but I decided nah because it could stop you plot resetting, map resetting, selecting the wrong pwp's and stuff like losing items might become a risk.

Maybe optional, but I think they should stick to what they know.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 19, 2016)

optional, but not forced. i get if they think resetting is Not Cool or w/e but it has been a big part of all the games and people won't be happy if they aren't allowed to reset anymore tbh


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 21, 2016)

If there was autosave in animal crossing I think that'd make Resetti's role pretty redundant since his purpose is to encourage you to save or annoy you until you do. So if we had autosave, Resetti would practically be out of a job. I doubt we'll get autosave in future games because Resetti is kind of a staple to the series and one of the most notable characters and if nintendo was to just drop him like that it'd possibly draw a lot of people away from the series. Although a ton of people don't like his character, I doubt Nintendo would be able to find another role for him so I think that's why we don't have autosave as of now despite it being more modern and useful.

If it were up to me though, I think autosave should be an option to have on or off in game since it can limit you in some aspects for example imagine if it saved after marking out a PWP? only to realise you didn't want it there and having no choice but to wait until the next day to have it torn down. Especially if you don't time travel. Whereas if you have optional save, you can easily just save and continue beforehand and turn it off if it's not to your liking.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I would like for it to. Can't count how many times (especially on this new ds) that I've accidentally popped the card out the bottom and lost everything. I know there's a save and continue, and I do use it often, but sometimes I'm just expecting to do a few more things before saving. That said, I would need for it to be optional. I do a lot of plot resetting and unless they came up with a solution for that then mandatory auto save wouldn't work for me.


----------

